# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Regarding Emails and PMs

## Mike

Guy due to all the stuff going on lately and just as a rule of thumb I DONT answer emails from people I don't know, identify yourself as to who you are from the board - and dont even think about asking me for a source if i dont know you....

Thanks guys - I know this comes across as me being a prick but we really gotta start being more careful about how we conduct ourselves.

----------


## Billy Boy

Mike are the PM we use and send on this board secure and if so how secure? Does anyone have acess to them?

Billy

----------


## Big Al

Totally agree, we are not alone!

BA

----------


## ptbyjason

I have spoken with our webdesigner. I have pretty much the same backdoor access as he does, and he nor I have access to any of the PMs being sent. Everything is password protected in everyone's account. But remember, regular E-mail is not secure. So there is a possibility that this stuff could be monitored from the outside. Just be safe.

----------


## arthurb999

What version of v-bulletin is this board.

----------


## GenuinePL

I'm using hotmail as my e-mail and i can't switch it.
Is hotmail secure????

----------


## arthurb999

use hushmail or ziplip.

----------


## GenuinePL

Thanks Arth, but is Hotmail secure????

----------


## arthurb999

No. Anything not SSL 128 bit encryption isn't secure in my book.

----------


## GenuinePL

thanks

----------


## 03733+$

NO!! hotmail is not encrypted at all!!!

arthurb999 is right on go with the hushmail or ziplip !!!!!

and BE CAREFUL!!!

----------


## Sicilian30

I put up a post similar to this one a few months back, and in my opinion, Pm's are more secure than say Hotmail. Hushmail, and Ziplip, both are good, but they are stored on someone else's server, therefore, can be retrieved with proper search warrants from the Fed's or DEA. NOthing is secure on the Internet, trust me I do this sort of thing everyday. Sure 128 bit encription is good, but those servers cache everything you do, therefore, it can be easily obtain with proper knowledge. 
I had an email from someone on this board, and I refuse to answer guy wanted to know where I was from. A PM I will answer in most cases, unless it is a stupid question like "Do you have any sources you can give me"?. 
I totally agree EVERYONE should be more careful of who you deal with and what you say.

----------


## 03733+$

THAT IS DEFINATLY TRUE 

AND IT DOESNT EVEN HAVE TO BE THE FEDS IF SOME ONE IS GOOD ENOUGH THEY CAN LOOK AT WHAT EVER THEY WANT TO LOOK AT,GET IN TO, OR SEE

DONT BE FOOLED 

NOTHING IS FOOL PROOF!

----------


## raybravo

operamail is pretty good too

----------


## arnold1980

no email is secure. i used to work with this guy that operated as a server and he had access to thousands of email addressess. i didn't believe him so he brought in my email account password to work the next day. scary sh%& huh? be careful

----------

